# WTT July 2012... who's with me?



## MommyMika

We decided we will try in July 2012!

Reasons being: 

We *should* be in a new house by then
The baby would be born in the spring, which we loved with Malachi, our first (no snowsuits on newborns, yay! lol)
Malachi will be 2 years old... good age difference me thinks!

Annnnd the last one is funny....

We believe we conceived our son after a night of drinking at the annual beerfest.... thought it would be funny to attempt to carry on the tradition (as I seem to be very fertile) HAHA!


Anyone else WTT around July 2012? We could be buddies :blush:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey! 
I just finished ttc for 1 cycle with no sucess. I had wanted my babies close in age but didn't want to take off another chunk of maternity leave time during the school year. (I'm a teacher.) But if I have baby in Spring 2013, I should be able to afford it.

Orignially, DH and I wanted babies really close together or really far apart. Now that I know that I can't have them as close together as I wanted, I don't know if I can wait for the "really far apart." 2 years apart seems scary since she's be singient but maybe prone to jealous, but I'm sure it'll be ok. DH pointed out to me "it's all on how you raise them." Sorry to ramble. :blush:

Buddies?


----------



## YoungOptimist

I am wanting a spring baby too! Let's see how it all works out. xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi!


----------



## MommyMika

Welcome ladies !! :)

Spring is the best time for BABIES! :kiss:

I know what you mean Mouse Chickey, I'm a little worried about a 2 year gap as I hope Malachi isn't in the 'terrible twos' !!

I wanted them a little farther apart, and my husband wanted them close together, so 2 years is our compromise! 




mouse_chicky said:


> Buddies?

Definitely :)!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay! Nice to meet you two ladies.

Young Optimist, will this be your first?


My other concern with the 2 year gap is carrying lo to and fro when I'm big and preggo, but I guess I'll cross that bridge when it comes.


----------



## YoungOptimist

Hi! Yes, this will be my first. :)
I lost an angel in July, but I'm trying not to remember and moving forward and focusing on the future.
For the time being, OH and I have decided to wait until the time feels better but I'm excited/nervous about TTC. I would like to be a mommy more than anything though and I have faith that everything will work out the way it's supposed to in the end. It would be nice to fall into a healthy pregnancy this June or July. :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I hope we all fall pregnant quickly next summer.


----------



## YoungOptimist

mouse_chicky said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> I hope we all fall pregnant quickly next summer.

It's okay. :hugs:
Fingers crossed we will. :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

So just out of curiosity, what are you all doing for birth control during the wait?

On Sunday, I'll start back on the pill (Seasonelle,) the one with only 4 periods a year. It'll be weird taking it again.


----------



## YoungOptimist

I'm on the pill right now. I was on the depo shot for quite awhile but it started messing with the body and I went off of it, NTNP for some time, BFP then miscarried, then went on the pill to get my cycle back on track. The pill I'm on is called Junel Fe and I like it a lot. You get your period every month but, that's what I was going for. My cousin/best friend has used Seasonelle without any problems too. x


----------



## mouse_chicky

I've heard that from a lot of people about the depo shot. I wonder what about it messes with people. I could never take shots----I hate needles. :haha:

I'm going to have to wait another week to start my pill since my pharmacy screwed up. :dohh: It'll will be nice though knowing exactly when AF's coming.


----------



## mouse_chicky

You girlies okay? Kind of quiet here. :haha:

Waiting is the hardes part . . .


----------



## YoungOptimist

So, emotionally we are so ready for a baby, but every single time I plan out the finances and everything, it seems like we will_ never _be able to afford it. :cry: 
And I've realized that if we wait until after our wedding, it will be forever until we can have baby. But if we have baby now, it will be forever until we can have our wedding and honeymoon, if we _ever_ would after baby.
BUT, I'm exceptionally broody right now. But it is seeming like nothing will ever work out... So idk about TTC dates, it's so frustrating. Ughhh, sorry for the rant.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry, hun. :hugs:

I know they always say if you wait until you can afford to have a baby, you'll never have one, but I know logisticly there's a lot to think about. How long have you and your fiance been together? Is the wedding already planned? I hope things work out the way you want. 

My dh are still talking about dates too. So much to think about. We may try 1 more month and then wait until next June. We'll see.


----------



## YoungOptimist

mouse_chicky said:


> Sorry, hun. :hugs:
> 
> I know they always say if you wait until you can afford to have a baby, you'll never have one, but I know logisticly there's a lot to think about. How long have you and your fiance been together? Is the wedding already planned? I hope things work out the way you want.
> 
> My dh are still talking about dates too. So much to think about. We may try 1 more month and then wait until next June. We'll see.

That's exactly right. I hate being realistic sometimes! :haha:
We have only been together for 2 years, but it feels like _forever_. We've been through so much together and I could not imagine not being with him, he's my everything. I can't wait until I can say we've been together for 70 years! :lol: 
We've only been engaged for 8 months, but we're movin fast. :) I've been spending a lot of time wedding planning lately, but since we have a ton of saving to do, it will probably be almost 2 years until we can tie the knot. I'm also teater-tottering back in forth from wanting a baby RIGHT NOW, to wanting to wait until our honeymoon. I really really really want to be able to enjoy cancun at least once in my lifetime. 

What kind of things are stopping you and your dh? x


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Hi I was wondering if I can join you guys? :)

Me and my DP are going to start NTNP from July 2012. I'm hoping for a spring / summer baby. :) Will have paid off my finances by then, will finish evenings at College (work full time as well) and me and my DP will be more settled as we moved in together 7 months ago. I may even be engaged by then too hehe. :D


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome LauraLoo! :howdy: It looks like a lot of exciting things are happening for you. (I finished my degree right before we had our first, and I'm glad. I couldn't imagine doing classes with an itty bitty one.) I hope you get your ring soon. ;)

Young Optimist, I wouldn't give up on the wedding of your dreams, if I were you, but at the same time, as you plan and the closer it gets, you may get a better feel for what parts of it are more important to you than others---and thus find ways to save. For instance, are you in love with a designer dress so much that maybe you could use less expensive potted plants for centerpieces? Oh, and Cancoon! Fabulous, I'm jealous. :haha: Enjoy. (But then again, there's always a sitter.):dohh: I'm no help at all. :rofl:

My dh and I are waiting because I'm a teacher and want to kind of plan around the school year. Since I just took off 3 months in February, I couldn't afford that again so soon. But if we wait to try until next year, we'll have saved for me to take off again. Although, I'll admit, because my bc pills came in late, DH and I decided to try 1 more month. :blush: So maybe I don't belong here. Broodiness is a b##### sometimes. My logic is if it doesn't happen this time, we'll definitely wait until June/July.


----------



## YoungOptimist

Hi LauraLoo! :D



mouse_chicky said:


> Broodiness is a b##### sometimes.

You could say that again. This week is just terrible. I want a LO so bad right now. But oh well. :cry: I do want to save for our honeymoon. My wedding is going to be tiny and I don't want to spend more than $3,000 for EVERYTHING together. Really, I'd prefer to spend a lot less. The place for the ceremony is $2600 & the dress I want is $600 and it's all so expensive though and I can see it adding up all over the place.. :wacko: I could raise a baby for less than I know the wedding & honeymoon costs are going to add up to be. :dohh: But, WTT is a good idea. So this is where I should be. :flower:


----------



## Lui246

Me and OH have decided we are going to start trying again june/july 2012 i cant wait!! I have been so broody since having my first but OH talked me into waiting until next year. It'l be nice to compare notes with you all when the time comes!:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Jui246! Your lo is not much older than mine. Cute avatar!


----------



## MommyMika

Welcome ladies!! Wow I'm glad I started this thread, it's nice to not be alone ! :flower:


----------



## MommyMika

Oh man. So, I forgot to mark the start date of my period last month, but I remember it was just ending at a wedding I was at on the 10th (it's usually 3-5 days)... which means I'm definitely due... but I don't have it!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey, I'm WTT until around that time - probably more like August when my LO will be 1! I always planned on a 2 year age gap between them so we figure it'll be 2 years give or take if we start trying around then... :shrug: it took 4 months last time... Besides, i'd ideally like to have the next LO a little earlier in the year May/June or something so theres a chance of a bit of good weather before the winter starts rolling in, lol.. I can't believe I'm posting in WTT already though - my LO is only 7 1/2 weeks old :haha: - and it's not like I loved being pregnant or anything - I had a horrible time with awful SPD pain :cry: and not a great labour either, but hey, for some reason I can't wait to do it all again?!?!? Am I mad or is it those damn hormones?!?!? :dohh:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Uh oh, MommyMika! Is it time to poas already? :haha:

Welcome Caroline. That's about when I got broody. You're doing good to wait until next year. I originally wanted an even smaller gap. (It's still a possibility, but we'll see what happens this month.) Good luck with the wait! :)


----------



## MommyMika

mouse_chicky said:


> Uh oh, MommyMika! Is it time to poas already? :haha:

Lol! I was at the drug store today, and I was like "Should I get one...? ... nah... I can't be..."

We'll see I guess!:shrug:


----------



## YoungOptimist

MommyMika said:


> Lol! I was at the drug store today, and I was like "Should I get one...? ... nah... I can't be..."
> 
> We'll see I guess!:shrug:

That just happened to me this morning. AF should be here monday though and I know I can't be, but now I'm so depressed. :cry:
I really want to begin TTC this summer, if not sooner; I don't know how long I can wait. Where did my patience go?? :dohh:


----------



## sarah1989

I was wondering if I could join you guys? 

DH and I are (unfortunately) waiting until June, July or August of 2012. Our reasons for waiting are my thyroid problems, and DH not being ready. We were TTC'ing from April 2008 until May 2010, at which time DH decided that because of all our fertility issues, he wasn't ready to deal with it all :nope:.

We had originally chosen August 2012, around our 3rd wedding anniversary to TTC again, but I told him I couldn't wait that long, and have persuaded him to try in June, but have a feeling it will be July or August anyways :dohh:

Waiting right now is very hard. I want children so badly, and have a SIL who just had a baby (her 4th) and another expecting in March :( 

I think the hardest thing is knowing DH was once ready in the past, and because of me, has decided he isn't :(


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hi can i join you guys too? I feel like i'm asking to be part of the popular crowd lol. Me and OH are waiting until next july-September to wait as he's still about nervous about having a baby. I already have a DS from a previous relationship who is almost 4 and i am so broody it's driving me crazy. But now we have set a sate things are getting easier. Excited to have Spring/Summer baby as DS was born in the winter so it will be nice to to have to buy lots of bulky pramsuits. And also a summer baby will mean i won't have to pay for DS's childcare over the summer hols as i will be on maternity leave. YAY!!

Anyway, excited to be on this journey with people in the same boat as me.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Ooooooh this is the earliest we might try! Very much hoping we do...


----------



## Emmy1987

Hey all :flower:
I'm hoping we're going to at least NTNP June/July next year after LO's first birthday :) but OH still isn't sure yet. 

I can't wait to have another one, already thinking of prams but wishing I could skip the newborn hell lol! :dohh:


----------



## bellablue

mommymika me 2! we were pregnant together the first time!

i would like to have a 2013 spring baby also Arianna would be 2yrs older to i think it is a good age gap


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome new ladies! I haven't been on this week--computer trouble. I look forward to getting to know you all. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Emmy1987 said:


> Hey all :flower:
> I'm hoping we're going to at least NTNP June/July next year after LO's first birthday :) but OH still isn't sure yet.
> 
> I can't wait to have another one, already thinking of prams but wishing I could skip the newborn hell lol! :dohh:

I agree with the newborn hell part. :haha: Maybe this time we'll be more equipped. Or less. :rofl:


----------



## bartlettpear

we are plannning for this July 2012, also. Maybe. Can I join?!


----------



## Emmy1987

mouse_chicky said:


> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all :flower:
> I'm hoping we're going to at least NTNP June/July next year after LO's first birthday :) but OH still isn't sure yet.
> 
> I can't wait to have another one, already thinking of prams but wishing I could skip the newborn hell lol! :dohh:
> 
> I agree with the newborn hell part. :haha: Maybe this time we'll be more equipped. Or less. :rofl:Click to expand...

Lmao I'll know to stock up on coffee, berocca, pro plus, chocolate :haha: or hire someone :lol:


----------



## puppymom

I'll join in! I am hoping to try around June or July of 2012... if I can hold off that long!


----------



## toffee87

Meeeee :) hopefully a honeymoon baby


----------



## sweetpea08

Hi There

New to this forum i am a meember of others but wanted to start a fresh if you like. I think that we will start trying in July next year and try for 8 months if no luck then i think we may just walk away from the whole thing i have a feeling its not going to be an easy road for us mainly due to my irregular cycles and our lack of sex. I have a deadline because dh will be 50 in 2013 i know that i won't be charting or anything so we will just see what happens and then if it does that fine if it doesn't then thats ok too.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome bartlettpear, broody21, puppymom, and sweatpea08!

When's the wedding broody21?

Let's go ahead and get that :dust: flowing for next summer. :haha:


----------



## toffee87

21st june


----------



## mommyB

Can I join you ladies?? This will be my second time in the WTT section, I started off here in October 2009 and now have a wonderful 9 month old son. But I am super broody!! I wanted to try when DS turned one (January), DH wanted to try again when he turned 2, so we comprimised and met halfway. We plan to try for #2, June of next year. And when you think of it, it really isn't that far away. I've lost my baby weight and more I just want to take off some more weight before trying for the next. Can't wait!!! Come on Summer 2012!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

welcome mommyb!


----------



## toffee87

Very broody right now!


----------



## mouse_chicky

broody21 said:


> Very broody right now!

:hug:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Well, my renegade month of ttc is over. :haha: I back to wtt with the rest of yall until next year. Just think, it's actually not that long . . .


----------



## Emmy1987

Summer 2012 just can't come fast enough! It doesn't help that I keep thinking this time last year I was pregnant. And one of my good friends is pregnant and due on my LO's first birthday, I'm so jealous!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah I officially hate this month for making me feel crappy about not having a baby yet. One of my friends is due next week, another just had her 20 week scan, 3 more announced they were pregnant and then the mother of all rub it in your face things happened and LO's dad (we're not together anymore but i've been with my OH for nearly a year and a half and he's amazing (apart from not wanting a kid yet lol)) is having another baby and has taken away my dream of giving my LO his first brother or sister. SO I'm heartbroken and officially HATE October!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I think of being pregnant this time last year too. I was starting to show and loving it. But at the same time, I am determined to concentrate wholeheartedly on my lo and give her undivided attention in the meantime. 
I can't wait to give her a brother or sister. Kmbabycrazy, I'm sorry for what you're going through. That would bother me too. :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

I am counting down the days till July 2012 so i we can start ttc. I HAVE to wait as we are getting married July 2012 too :D... My LO will be nearly 2 and a half (if i fall straight away) the same age gap between me and my brother.
Good luck and lots of :dust: For the July 2012 ladies xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Maybe you'll have a honeymoon baby, mummyclo. ;)


----------



## mouse_chicky

One of my friends from college just had her 3rd baby! For some reason, that's making me feel extra broody today.


----------



## Emmy1987

One of my friends is overdue and I'm so jealous that she's gonna have a tiny baby to cuddle any day now and she gets to give birth! I'm not jealous of the sleepless nights mind lol. 

The pampers advert with all the newborns was just on... I want another baby!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:haha: 
It's like can I have the baby minus the newborn insomnia?


----------



## mouse_chicky

bump---anyone getting excited about Christmas?


----------



## mouse_chicky

bump


----------



## MommyMika

Hey Mouse_chicky!! It's getting quiet in here, isn't it?!

I don't celebrate Christmas, but I'm surprised at how fast winter is coming!!! Crazy!!

Hopefully this time next year we'll all be preggers!


----------



## YoungOptimist

MommyMika said:


> Hopefully this time next year we'll all be preggers!

:winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

Hey ladies :) Mind if I join? I've been silently stalking this thread for fear people will think I'm CRAZY as I just had LO 6 weeks ago. Hahaha.

But... here I am :) Barring any unforeseen circumstances... we'll be trying around July... maybe August... but probably July :)


----------



## Emmy1987

mouse_chicky said:


> bump---anyone getting excited about Christmas?

Very!!!

Don't know where to put my tree though, we moved in July so it's a whole new layout lol :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeeey!!! I'm wtt in July/August 2012!! :)


----------



## jbell157

I'm WTT for June 2012. But We might jump the gun and start in May for a February baby. I'm a teacher so if I can wait until May I can be out on maternity leave from February until the end of the year in May and go straight into summer. So baby will be at least 5 months before I have to go back to work which would be awesome! I'm super excited, especially after the scare we just had this month. It's not to far away! Hopefully we can hang in there ladies!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome phantom, charliekeys, and jbell!

Phantom, I like your banner. I too had a reflux baby. I totally get the zantac reference. :rofl:

Jbell, you're planning what I did. As a teacher, I wanted a Feb baby and got one---with the rest of the school year off and summer too.:thumbup:

Love the pic of your boys Charliekeys.


----------



## Phantom710

thanks, yes acid reflux is crazy, and he got colic on top of it!!

I'm deffo looking forward to getting pregnant in July, rather than waddling around 7 mos pregnant in it. The downside is now where I'm living I'll be waddling around in snow drifts. hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great holiday season. (Although I guess we still have New Years left. ;)) Due to changing circumstance (dh agreed to let me be a sahm after this school year,) I'll be ttc as early as mid-January. :happydance: I'll still be checking in. Good luck to all of you this spring/summer!


----------



## Phantom710

As for me, it looks like I won't make it until July either! I have agreed to be a surrogate! We haven't got everything sorted out, but I think we will begin the IVF transfer in the next few months.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow! That is so exciting!


----------



## Emmy1987

Wow that's brilliant!

I'm trying to convince OH into letting us TTC sooner rather than later but he's not so sure :(


----------



## ShannonS

mouse_chicky: mid-january, you lucky woman!! 

june/july 2012 is definitely the time hubby n i are going to start trying. we're in trinidad atm but have decided to go back to england to have our LO next year, so if we time it just right i wont have to face a miserable english winter, yes!!! 

today is my last day on oral contraceptives, i just cannot believe it :D i've got adhesions on both ovaries from previous surgery, so i'll be spending the next few months making sure my body is good and ready for some baby baking

so so so excited!


----------



## ashedlun

My hubby and I finally decided to TTC starting in July which is also our one year anniversary for marriage and 6 years of dating! I have been waiting for this for what seems like forever! We are waiting because I graduate in may from nursing school and so this will give me time to get a job lined up and take my boards! The even bigger reason we are waiting though is because of insurance. We have a really high deductible HSA plan and can't change to a PPO until 2013 so TTC in July will put a large part of the pregnancy in 2013! 

How is everyone else holding out?


----------



## YoungOptimist

Hi Ashedlun. :flower:

I'm having the worst time waiting; I'm so impatient. :haha:

How long have you been working on becoming a nurse? x


----------



## J04NN4

Hi ladies, can I join please? We're planning on starting to try in June after moving house in May. So excited but finding these last few months extremely hard. Is anyone else finding it harder, not easier, now it's getting closer?


----------



## UC J

Me too! from July , just have to drop some more weight :(


----------



## Kenally

Hi

I am new to this but am also waiting until July to TTC. I am having surgery in June and so once I have recovered we will be trying for out 1st child. I have been extremely broody since I was about 16, I am now 24, I have finally found the right person and we cannot wait!

Good luck to everyone, hope we dont have to wait too long!

<3


----------

